# 650D live view FPS in EOS Utility



## jackv (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, I just bought Canon 650D and trying to use its remote live view capability (via USB) in EOS Utility, but I'm getting terribly low FPS, something about 10 fps. I also own 550D and it is able to provide something about 25 fps. Is this a problem with exactly my instance of the camera or is it a common problem for all 650D cameras? Any thoughts?


----------

